# World of Tanks: Technik-Infos, Leistungsmessungen und Tuning-Tipps zum Panzer-MMO-Spiel - Vorschau auf PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2013



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *World of Tanks: Technik-Infos, Leistungsmessungen und Tuning-Tipps zum Panzer-MMO-Spiel - Vorschau auf PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2013*

					Mit welcher Hardware rollt Ihr Panzer in World of Tanks ruckelfrei? Diese Frage gehen wir im Spieleteil der PC Games Hardware 02/2013 nach und untersuchen mithilfe von Grafikkarten- und Prozessor-Benchmarks wie sich das Update v8.x auf die Hardware-Anforderungen auswirkt. Ebenfalls im Artikel: Tuning-Tipps für Spieler mit schwächeren Systemen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *World of Tanks: Technik-Infos, Leistungsmessungen und Tuning-Tipps zum Panzer-MMO-Spiel - Vorschau auf PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2013*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Januar 2013)

Netter Test, aber leider ist PCGH Wargaming voll auf den Leim gegangen und beschreibt den augenkrebs-standard-Renderer als das, "was vor 8.0 möglich gewesen wäre".


----------



## Killroy62 (1. Januar 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Netter Test, aber leider ist PCGH Wargaming voll auf den Leim gegangen und beschreibt den augenkrebs-standard-Renderer als das, "was vor 8.0 möglich gewesen wäre".



wir verstehen sofort deine objektive meinung zu diesem game !

vor allem gefällt mir die stelle, wo du so ungemein sachlich bist,am besten.

"augenkrebs"

die kleinen technischen details werden weggelassen.physikalische realität umzusetzen,ist natürlich eine kleinigkeit.
karten komplet neu zubearbeiten,um sie anzupassen,ist nicht so einfach.
für leute wie dich,dauert sowas nur minuten,gell ?
und natürlich viel besser.

hauptsache "augenkrebs" die aussage  für 2013, ist schon gewählt.

frohes neues jahr,euch allen

gruss


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Januar 2013)

?
Falls "ihr" (?) mir mangelnde Meinungsbildung vorwerfen möchtest, dann war das ein Eigentor. Lest bitte noch einmal das Ende meines Satzes. Ich werfe Wargaming (und dem Wargaming-nachsprech-Artikel) nicht vor, dass WoT per se schlecht aussehe (tut es - aber das wäre für mich kein Problem, ich spiel auch PCKaiser und MooII), sondern ich kritisiere, dass WoT 8.0 mit "standard-"Rendering schlechter aussieht, als WoT 7.x mit dem ursprünglichen Rechner. Und als ich das letzte Mal nachgeguckt habe, war für "Optionen beibehalten" (was WG nicht gemacht hat) weniger Entwicklungsaufwand nötig, als für "bestehende, funktionale, für bessere Optik sorgende Optionen grundlos entfernen".


Meine Meinung zur Karten"optimierung" spare ich mir an dieser Stelle lieber (mittlerweile haben sogar die Entwickler eingesehen, dass da einiges daneben gegangen ist - und das will bei WG wirklich was heißen), von der sogenannten "physikalischen realität" mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## SaftSpalte (2. Januar 2013)

hallo , Ich spiele World of Tanks seit ca 6 Monaten .

Ich habe sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht und hatte mich auf die updates sehr gefreut . (update 8.0)

Ich spiele das spiel mit folgener Hardware :

CPU : Intel I5 2500 k @3300 mhz
Graka : Sapphirre HD 7950 OC @ 980 mhz clock
Ram  : 8 GB dual channel Venegance @ 1600 mhz
Mobo : Asrock extreme 3 Gen 3  Z68 

Also , vor dem 8.0 update konnte man sehr gut ,ruckefrei mit Vsync (60 fps) zocken .
Als das 8.0 Update kam konnte man teilweise mit 1-10 FPS nur spielen ??? Support hat keine lösungen gefunden und schwörten das ihr spiel keine schuld aufweist .WOT konnte man nur mit normaler grafik spielen und war bis zum November(update England) auf verbesserter grafik nicht spielbar .

Mit ein paar kleinen update und dem update der engländer (britten) ??  kamen auch verbesserungen und render verbesserungen .
Seit dem tage an habe ich mit der 7950 oc   , 57-60 fps mit Vsync . Teilsweise bei schneller sichtwechsel auch mal 40 fps ...


Meine freundin spielt WOT mit eine 6870 XFX standart-takt ruckelfrei mit einem amd system .


Fazit :  WoT ist noch sehr ausbaufähig und sollten deren entwickler noch viel arbeit kosten . Teilweise müssten noch 1-2 maps noch überarbeitet werden ,da meine Ati graka einen fps einbruch bemerkbar macht . 
Falls jemand WoT tunen will sollte einfach die grafik unter der einstellung `verbesserter grafik `  zu normaler grafik einstellen -. leider leidet dort auch die grafik und die spiele atmosphäre .

gruß dom


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Januar 2013)

WoT anhaltende Probleme mit AMD-GPUs und Wargaming zieht sich, wie von dir festgestellt hat, weitestgehend aus der Verantwortung. Das betraf afaik in Teilen auch schon den Standard-Renderer, nur hat es da weniger gestört, weil der sowieso kaum Grafiklast erzeugte und erträglich aussah. Jetzt gibts auf "verbessert" nur noch große Probleme und auf "standard" nur noch das, was früher zwischen Minimaleinstellung und mittel war - da wirds dann halt ärgerlich, wenn man die vorhandene Leistung nicht sinnvoll nutzen kann. (wie bei allen anderen Bugs auch gilt aber: working as intended™, Abhilfe Zufallssache)


----------



## MG42 (2. Januar 2013)

Naja, Nach einer Win7 Neuinstallation keine (Performance und Optik) Probleme mit Ati-Karte mehr.
Allerdings hätte man lieber das herkömmliche MSAA behalten sollen, und nicht auf den PostFX Dreck setzen sollen.
Aber glücklicherweise funktioniert SSAA wieder, bzw. ohne die ungewünschten PhantomTanks im Fokus und das deaktivieren der Nachbearbeitung bringt etwa 10 -20 Bilder mehr.

Edit: Leider tritt dieser Bug wieder auf. Muss wohl den Treiber-erzwungenen SSAA deaktivieren und die Anwendung wieder optisch dahinsiechen lassen. Warum nur haben diese Dunkellichtkerzen von Entwicklern auf diese PostFX-AA ******* gesetzt.
Noch ein Test, obs wohl am AF liegt, mal 2xSSAA ohne AF laufen lassen und dann umgekehrt...

Es liegt wohl am AF (oder in Kombination mit SSAA)... und auf dem Shot ist leider von dem Fehler nichts zu sehen...


----------



## XXTREME (3. Januar 2013)

Ich hab´s mittlerweile wieder runtergeschmissen .


----------



## Schrotti (3. Januar 2013)

Im WoT Forum denkt man das ihr die Werte nur geschätzt habt.

WoT Hardware Anforderungen - Probleme mit dem Spiel - World of Tanks official forum

PS: Ich hab hier noch screenshots von Version 7.5 und die Grafik war sehr gut.


----------



## jeamal (3. Januar 2013)

Bei mir läufts sehr gut ohne Probleme.. Alles maxed out 
Find die neue Engine nicht verkehrt. 

Lg

Edit: Klar ist es nicht fehlerfrei. Befindet sich ja stetig in der Entwicklung oder sehe ich da was falsch? Für free2play für mich völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## KarsonNow (6. Januar 2013)

Phenom II 940BE (@3,1GHz)
HD6870 DCu
4GB RAM

Alle Einstellungen auf Max., Auflösung z.Z. (Not-Monitor) nur 1280x1024. Ca. 40-70FPS. Manchmal Einbrüche auf 25FPS, hängt aber auch mit etlichen MODs zusammen.

Allgemein mit Einführung des neues Renderers habe ich eine gewisse FPS Steigerung bemerkt (avg.10-20FPS mehr) trotz besserer Graphic.

Artikel wurde im Bezug auf Leistungswerte gut geschrieben...aber im Bezug auf Spielinhalt...Wow! Habe ich mir gedacht....Beispiele?.....:
"15 virtuelle Panzerkommandanten" - Sorry, Panzer sind virtuell - Kommandanten nicht, die sitzen vorm Monitor.
PvP kann man falsch interpretieren - WoT ist striktes Teamplay Spiel - solo kann man nicht spielen, nur Übungsraum erstellen für z.B. 1vs1 Match.
"Echtes Physik System"  - ist nicht mal ansatzweise echt. Panzer können nicht um/kippen, 50 Tonnen Panzerstahl hat Bremsweg im Gelände von 2Meter?! etc.. Realistischer wird erst mit Einführung von Havoc - bezieht sich aber nur auf visuelle Effekte und z.B. Panzerfahrwerk (Einzelradfederung - z.Z. nur äußerste Räder vorn ggf. Hinten sind gefedert/beweglich in der Hochachse).
- Rammen konnte man immer, verschieben zum teil auch davor
- "Seit dem letzten Update 8.2 können Panzerkommandeure sogar Bäume platt walzen um diese als Deckung zu nutzen" - aha...man konnte es immer tun...mit der Unterschied dass jetzt gehen die Tarnungswerte des Baumes nicht verloren - davor schon. Platt gewaltzes Baum gibt keine Deckung - nur gewisse Sichtschutz/Tarnung...aber dafür musste der Redakteur das Spiel erst spielen und Spielmechanik verstehen.

- Patch/Update Versionen fangen bei WoT immer noch mit 0 an...also aktuell 0.8.2.

Schade um der Rest des ansonsten gutes Artikels - die Einführung ist grottenschlecht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Januar 2013)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Im WoT Forum denkt man das ihr die Werte nur geschätzt habt.


So ein Unfug, "Kathanis"  hat wie sicherlich alle, die unsere Werte anzweifeln, einfach selbst nicht gescheit gemessen.


----------



## RFB18 (13. Januar 2013)

KarsonNow schrieb:


> Phenom II 940BE (@3,1GHz)
> HD6870 DCu
> 4GB RAM
> 
> ...


 
Lächerliche Haarspalterei, teilweise sogar falsch.

WoT gibt die Versionen selber OHNE die 0(Null) davor an.
Panzer haben so einen kurzen Bremsweg, informieren, dann meckern.
Bäume konnte man bis 8.2 NICHT als Deckung nutzen, ich weiß nicht was du als Deckung siehst...

Also, erst informieren und denken, dann meckern!


----------



## Tankbattle (13. Januar 2013)

Ich spiele seit über einem Jahr das Game und stelle fest, das immer mehr highspeed Tanks eingesetzt werden.
Das Spiel beginnt und die highspeed Tanks stehen schon vor einem. Mit der Arty ist man nur auf der Flucht und mit zB. Jgt Tiger wird man gnadenlos umfahren. Vor einem Jahr waren es T50 und T50/2 , jetzt sind es die Franzosen und US highspeed Tanks die es keinen taktischen Spielablauf mehr zulassen.
Sie dominieren vor allem die Karten (Drachenkamm) , wo es für schwerfällige Tanks eh kaum etwas zu holen ist. Das ganze läst einem dann noch so richtig schauern , wenn man nach dem Gefecht die Auswertung sieht und lesen muß 20000 minus oder mehr.
Beim starten in das Game sieht man ja dann auch das viele die Schweren Tanks nicht mehr nutzen, in der Warteschleife aulesbar.
Den verlust versucht man dann mit seinem Premium Tank zu kompensieren  und muß feststellen , das er genervt wurde (T34,Reload 12,38sek, Ziehlerfassung = Arty^^) , damit man sich einen der neuen kauft , da die dann wieder besser sind.
Ich denke man sollte nichts verkaufen , wie zB. ein Auto und dann einem die Zündkerzen ausbauen damit man nicht mehr so gut fahren kann.
Wenn ich etwas Verkaufe ist das gleich einem Vertrag ,, im nachhinein etwas Manipulieren sehe ich als Grenzwertig an. 
Ich finde es auch nicht gut die Member im Facebook zu Bannen , wenn Sie etwas Kritisieren oder im Forum zu Bannen oder Abzumahnen.


Häuserkampf ist was für Infanterie.
Ich will Moor zurück und Komarin. Tauscht es gegen Weitpark und Hafen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Januar 2013)

RFB18 schrieb:


> Lächerliche Haarspalterei, teilweise sogar falsch.
> 
> WoT gibt die Versionen selber OHNE die 0(Null) davor an.
> Panzer haben so einen kurzen Bremsweg, informieren, dann meckern.
> ...


 
retour.

Wargaming spricht regelmäßig und offiziell von 0., selbst im Spiel selbst wird die Version so angegeben.
Panzer haben einen erstaunlich kurzen Bremsweg, ja, aber selbst auf festem Untergrund liegt er im Bereich 1-2 Dutzend Metern, nicht bei 1-2 Metern. Auf losem Untergrund wird er entsprechend länger, schließlich nützt einem die tolle Haftung von Ketten am Untergrund wenig, wenn die oberste Schicht des Untergrundes selbst sich in Bewegung setzt. (in der Tat ist das aber noch die kleinste Schwachstelle der sogenannten "Physik" in WoT)
Und Bäume konnten schon immer als Deckung genutzt werden, die Änderungen in 8.2 betreffen UMGESTÜRZTE Bäume.


----------



## zz9plural (13. Januar 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wargaming spricht regelmäßig und offiziell von 0., selbst im Spiel selbst wird die Version so angegeben.



Ja, und im (offiziellen!) Forum wird die 0 weggelassen. Sind das so wichtige Details, dass man so viele Worte darüber verlieren muss?



> Panzer haben einen erstaunlich kurzen Bremsweg, ja, aber selbst auf festem Untergrund liegt er im Bereich 1-2 Dutzend Metern, nicht bei 1-2 Metern. Auf losem Untergrund wird er entsprechend länger, schließlich nützt einem die tolle Haftung von Ketten am Untergrund wenig, wenn die oberste Schicht des Untergrundes selbst sich in Bewegung setzt. (in der Tat ist das aber noch die kleinste Schwachstelle der sogenannten "Physik" in WoT)



Das wäre vielleicht alles irgendwie relevant, wenn WoT ein realistischer Panzersimulator sein wollte. Tut es aber gar nicht, und wer das braucht, muss sich halt in Uniform begeben.
Haare spalten kann ich allerdings auch: "Echtes Physiksystem" impliziert nicht unbedingt "realistisch"!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2013)

Wenn du es alles für nichts erwähnenswert hälst, dann frage ich mich, warum du extra einen Account anlegst, um diesen nicht-Beitrag zum Thema zu posten.

Fest steht jedenfalls: Wenn hier einem User ein "lächerlich" und "falsch" an den Kopf geschmissen wird, obwohl er die Wahrheit sagt, ist eine Klarstellung durchaus angebracht.

Und damit zurück zum Thema.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (17. Januar 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> WoT anhaltende Probleme mit AMD-GPUs und Wargaming zieht sich, wie von dir festgestellt hat, weitestgehend aus der Verantwortung. Das betraf afaik in Teilen auch schon den Standard-Renderer, nur hat es da weniger gestört, weil der sowieso kaum Grafiklast erzeugte und erträglich aussah. Jetzt gibts auf "verbessert" nur noch große Probleme und auf "standard" nur noch das, was früher zwischen Minimaleinstellung und mittel war - da wirds dann halt ärgerlich, wenn man die vorhandene Leistung nicht sinnvoll nutzen kann. (wie bei allen anderen Bugs auch gilt aber: working as intended™, Abhilfe Zufallssache)


Komisch, auf meiner 6850 läuft alles bestens, max Details und verbessertem Renderer inklusive.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Panzer haben einen erstaunlich kurzen Bremsweg, ja, aber selbst auf festem Untergrund liegt er im Bereich 1-2 Dutzend Metern, nicht bei 1-2 Metern.


Dir ist schon klar, das einem die Panzer so klein vorkommen und man schnell vergißt, das zB selbst der A20 (einer der schnellsten Panzer im Spiel) über 6 Meter lang war und er braucht mehr, deutlich mehr als ne drittel Panzerlänge um zum Stehen zu kommen. Wenn Du die Chance hast, mach ein paar Übungsgefechte, such Dir nen Punkt als Referenz und schau mal nach: Bei Panzern, die langsamer als 20km/h sind, kommt das hin mit den 1-2Metern Bremsweg - und das ist auch realistisch. Aber sobald man nur ein wenig schneller wird...


----------



## bofferbrauer (17. Januar 2013)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Im WoT Forum denkt man das ihr die Werte nur geschätzt habt.
> 
> WoT Hardware Anforderungen - Probleme mit dem Spiel - World of Tanks official forum



Auch wenn ich es erst jetzt gesehen habe: Da musste ich einfach drauf antworten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, das einem die Panzer so klein vorkommen und man schnell vergißt, das zB selbst der A20 (einer der schnellsten Panzer im Spiel) über 6 Meter lang war und er braucht mehr, deutlich mehr als ne drittel Panzerlänge um zum Stehen zu kommen. Wenn Du die Chance hast, mach ein paar Übungsgefechte, such Dir nen Punkt als Referenz und schau mal nach: Bei Panzern, die langsamer als 20km/h sind, kommt das hin mit den 1-2Metern Bremsweg - und das ist auch realistisch. Aber sobald man nur ein wenig schneller wird...


 

Lies nach, wer behauptet hat, im Spiel hätten die Panzer 2m Bremsweg und du wirst feststellen, dass nicht ich es war...
Ich habe nur auf die Behauptung reagiert, ein Bremsweg von 2 m wäre kein Widerspruch zur Realität, denn die ist schlichtweg falsch.

(was nichts daran ändert, dass die sogenannte "Physik" von WoT abseits von Bremswegen eine Katastrophe ist - und dass WoT-Panzer sogar nach 2 cm zum stehen kommen, wenn sie gegen eine Regenrinne fahren oder zum fast-Stillstand, wenn sie mit einer Kette auf eine stärker geneigte Fläche -Haufen Geröll, Treppen- geraten)


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. Januar 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lies nach, wer behauptet hat


 Entschuldige, mein Fehler, da hab ich den Beitrag zu schnell überflogen. Also dann stimme ich Dir natürlich zu.
Und es stimmt auch, das die Physik nicht perfekt ist, aber ich finde, für ein Arcade-Game ist das so absolut okay, es ist besser als ohne Physik und noch realistischere Physik würde aus dem Arcade-Spiel dann ne Sim machen, die von dem bblenkt, worum es in dem Spiel eigentlich geht: Panzerkenntnis, und zwar nicht unbedingt reale, sondern die im Spiel: Wo liegen die Schwachpunkte, wie schnell dreht der sich, wie genau kann ich zielen, reicht mein Durchschlag auf die Entfernung, hat der Gegner ne längere Nachladezeit oder muß ich in Deckung, stimmt der Winkel oder prall ich ab, steht meine Wanne richtig für eine angeschrägter Fläche etcpp.
Ich denke, Wargaming macht da _einiges_ (nicht alles) richtig: Einfache Steuerung, leicht zu lernen, kurze Gefechte, aber schwer zu meistern. Die Physik gehört da einfach zur Präsentation und ie ist einfach genug, um auch noch auf älteren Rechnern gut zu funktionieren.


----------



## SaftSpalte (20. Januar 2013)

also mit dem chinese update gab es nach meiner meinung ein paar verbesserungen zum rendern . da ich nie mehr unter 30 fps komme .
gestern hatte ich den neuen treiber bekommen von ati .. glaub das war 13.1 oder so .. da musste ich auch direkt bemerken das das game besser läuft . 

Momentan bin ich total zufrieden . Meine Mutter hat seit dem update ein paar schwierigkeiten mit ihrer Nvidia .. aber ich denke das es einfach nur ein einzelfall ist


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2013)

Was sie mit dem Update auf alle Fälle geändert haben müssen, ist das LOD System. Z.B. Geländeunebenheiten ****** mit dem Standardrenderer jetzt erst kurz vor dem Tank (mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich auf Malinovka schon ein paar mal ersoffen bin, weil der Hang auf einmal 50° statt 15° Neigung hatte...)



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Entschuldige, mein Fehler, da hab ich den Beitrag zu schnell überflogen. Also dann stimme ich Dir natürlich zu.
> Und es stimmt auch, das die Physik nicht perfekt ist, aber ich finde, für ein Arcade-Game ist das so absolut okay, es ist besser als ohne Physik und noch realistischere Physik würde aus dem Arcade-Spiel dann ne Sim machen


 
Also ich persönlich würde mir schon die Entfernung einer ganzen Menge an Unstimmigkeite wünschen. Es ist z.B. nicht nur unrealistisch, sondern auch extrem nervig, dass Panzer auf einmal 90% ihrer Geschwindigkeit verlieren, sobald sie mit einer Kette auf eine stärker geneigte Fläche geraten (weil die Engine keine Reibung kennt), wenn leichte Panzer bei der kleinsten Bodenwelle abheben (weil es keine Masse, sondern nur Gewicht gibt), wenn Ketten kaputt gehen, wenn man einen Hang runterrutscht (weil nicht die Aufprallstärke und -winkel egal sind und nur Abwärtsgeschwindigkeit und Kontakt zählen), ...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Januar 2013)

PCGH ich benötigte eine Erklärung von euch :
Im diagram in der PCGH Magazin Ausgabe, Seite 109 rechts oben, wird der FX 8350 mit 3.6 GHz angeboten. Das ist falsch, der hat 4.0 GHz. Ist das ein Druckfehler?


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (21. Januar 2013)

Sicher ein Druckfehler, der FX-8350 hat 4 GHz und der FX-8150 hat 3,6 GHz.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Januar 2013)

Du sprichst von der 02/2013? Der Takt des FX-8350 im WoT-Diagramm ist ein CnP-Fehler basierend auf dem FX-8150, die Fps sind korrekt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Januar 2013)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich es erst jetzt gesehen habe: Da musste ich einfach drauf antworten


 
PCGH loves you 
(man beachte die "gefällt mir"s  )


----------

